# Breeding Rbp



## piranha pro 99 (Apr 23, 2010)

learn from a pro rbp breeder.

there must be novices at this trust me i will give good intel


----------



## piranha pro 99 (Apr 23, 2010)

20 year vet


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The best way to get the knowledge spread around is to write up a tutorial. If it's good enough the forum gods will maybe sticky it or put it in the piranha info section. That way it's easy to find and one of the first things a new guy will look at.

I can't remember if the info section already has a write up on it. I would check, but the section has been down since the site update.

I can't wait to see if you have some new info on the subject.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im sure many of our members would be interested in a tutorial. If its good enough, it may even get pinned.


----------

